# Encouragement



## Bryan G. (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Dave!

Again haven's seen many photos or posts from you here lately. Hoping it is because you are finishing up a boatload of knives and have had focus completely on that. If not, then know you have our support. I know you have been working through things and learning on the go, which I still say that's the best way to further yourself and grow your knowledge.

Anyways just dropping a line and am sure others feel the same my friend! Can't wait to see your upcoming stuff. Keep up the awesome work!

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Bryan,
I wish I could say that the reason why I'm not getting much done is from learning but it's not, lately it's been these forums eating up my time. I hope to change that soon though.

Thanks for your words of encouragement - they mean a lot. 

Dave


----------



## tk59 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hang in there, Dave.:viking:


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Hi Bryan,
> I wish I could say that the reason why I'm not getting much done is from learning but it's not, lately it's been these forums eating up my time. I hope to change that soon though.
> 
> Thanks for your words of encouragement - they mean a lot.
> ...



Years ago, Dave

My father was in The navy as a corpsman. He was stationed at Coquille Navy base in Oregon and his new job was to take over the dispensery and get it back into shape. The place was a mess, the records hadn't been maintained since world war two, The suppliers were cheating the government, theft was rampant, drugs kept dissappearing and the CO's wife was a drug whore, who was offering her services for whatever pain killers she could get. Needless to say he was overwhelmed. 
A week into his assignment the Admiral came in for an inspection tour, My father was still trying to clean up the mess and just hadn't gotten anywhere yet, when the Admiral asked him why the place was in such a state of disarray he told him what was going on and that he was overwhelmed, he didn't make excuses he just stated the facts. The Admiral listen to what he had to say and made no comments, then he left.
A week later my father recieved an envelope in the mail from the Admiral's office. He just new that he was screwed. However, when he opened the envelope there was a little note that said "remember this" and a brass plaque that said

" WHEN YOU ARE UP TO YOUR ASS IN ALLIGATORS, IT IS DIFFICULT TO REMIND YOURSELF THAT YOUR INITIAL OBJECTIVE WAS TO DRAIN THE SWAMP!"

Drain the swamp, Dave. your doing a good job and you can't be all thing to all people. Some people will be happy and some won't. there will always be people who think they can do a better job, but you know what it's your job not theirs. Thank you.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 21, 2011)

so there!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2011)

You guys are great.


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave,

There will always be a vocal few who complain, no matter what you do. But there are now over a thousand of us who quietly think you have done a great job, and who learn a lot from this forum.

Keith


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 21, 2011)

I always thought Dave responds to the "whip" better than the "carrot".


Dave, you stink! Get back to work ya bum!!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 21, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I always thought Dave responds to the "whip" better than the "carrot".
> 
> 
> Dave, you stink! Get back to work ya bum!!



Isn't that the "stick." :lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2011)

So true - I do.


----------



## chazmtb (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave -- you've accomplished so much this past year, you deserve a few days to catch your breath every now and then.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 21, 2011)

What the hell is wrong you guys. Don't be babying Dave. I say, "Get that whip cracking and put your nose to the grindstone. You can rest when you're old and bald." Wait a minute, you might be there already. :lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm half way to both Dan


----------



## Bryan G. (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey this was for encouragement, not busting his balls! Only Miss Ray can be brought here to do that!

If I may share Dave.

People think being a chef is about cooking. But that's not even the half of it. That is our primary passion and the tool we use to accomplish what we wish ... which when it comes down to it is to make people happy and feel good, beyond just the food. The food is common factor we use to draw people to the experience or service which we use to make friends, which will inevitably bring about conditions for our success if we understand how things come about. Knowing this it's hard for many of us to let go of our food and leave it in the hands of others to execute. But the smart ones (and this part took me a while to grasp) will know if they set their vision firm and clear the right people will be brought forth to help them execute the vision. And if you know this you can put it in their hands without worry or fear so they may help and you can move on to other things you need to accomplish putting more focus on those things. This is important because the food is just part of the means to the end. There is much to accomplish aside from the food, and the only way to accomplish anything in life is through focus, complete focus on every level without worry of other things in your life. The ignorant man would scoff at the idea and think it not possible or constantly question this fact as truth. But I assure you train your mind to think only positive with focus on your goal and purpose and no matter how big or small watch how it comes about. FOOD for THOUGHT

Regards

Bryan


----------



## littleroundman (Nov 22, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> " WHEN YOU ARE UP TO YOUR ASS IN ALLIGATORS, IT IS DIFFICULT TO REMIND YOURSELF THAT YOUR INITIAL OBJECTIVE WAS TO DRAIN THE SWAMP!"



Or to think about how much money there is to be made in the hand made alligator luggage business.


----------



## Bryan G. (Dec 2, 2011)

Dave I am missing seeing your beautiful work my friend. I truly am


----------

